
Verisign’s Personal Identity Portal Is Half Way To Password Bliss - raghus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/20/verisigns-personal-identity-portal-is-half-way-to-password-bliss/
======
SwellJoe
Does anyone still trust Verisign?

